# Latest school shooting in the USA



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

Following the breaking news of the latest episode of America's famous sport, it strikes me that not once has the word "terrorist" been used by the authorities or news media.

If the shooter / gunman (as he gets referred to) turned out to be named something like Hussein al Jihadi Islamiya and accompanied his shooting spree with cries of "Allah ha Akhbar" would this conceivably change the terminology currently being served up to us?

One could be forgiven for concluding that to be called a terrorist one needs to subscribe to Islam. Hey Bruce Willis would surely disagree with that.


----------



## Diesel80 (2/10/15)

Over here we would just call them a C*nt.

What a dick move. No right to go shooting random people, not proving a point other than how useless you are as a human being.
Sucks that he is dead, easy way out and doesn't have to face the real music.

RIP to the victims, condolences to the families.

D80


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Listening to Obama talk about this morning

He is right on the money. He has had a gut full of it and the pro gun lobby

A very good straight to the point speech

He put the ball firmly at the feet of the pro gun lobby and I dont think they are going to be able to justify it as much as they used to


----------



## welly2 (2/10/15)

That's 294 mass shootings (four or more people killed or injured) in the USA this year. There's not even been 294 days this year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

welly2 said:


> That's 294 mass shootings (four or more people killed or injured) in the USA this year. There's not even been 294 days this year.


There is something seriously wrong with that amount of shooting.

How can anyone even try to justify it


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

I bet that the majority of the parents, teachers and other citizens who are wailing about this and "pulling together as a shocked community" have their own private (no doubt legitimately licenced) arsenal at home - Walmart shotgun and revolver or two or three.


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

As I'm moving up to the Mountains I'd considered buying a rifle for rustlin' up some goat or roo meat for the curry freezer, so I had a look at what was required. The necessity to join a proper club, attend training course, pass tests, cooling off periods etc etc - man that's a big process before I'm even allowed to set foot in a gun shop.

I believe (Forum members of American origin might be able to fill me in on this) that you can just walk into a walmart and come out looking like Arnie on a mission... although there might be some token cooling off period at the food court while you are waiting, whatever.

Clearly troubled teens have no problem getting their hands on assault rifles, machine guns, rocket launchers, tactical nukes whatever.


----------



## Airgead (2/10/15)

I already heard somewhere this morning that "this only happened because the campus had unarmed security... if security had been carrying guns, or if all the students were armed...."

**** me sideways (pardon the French), there are some messed up heads over there.


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

Historically the difference between the USA and Australia is that while we built the nation on the idea of mateship and cooperation (read Henry Lawson) the USA was built more on rugged individualism and any moves towards European or Australian style civil society has always been fiercely resisted in the USA.

Just wait for the inevitable comments from the gun lobby over there labelling any moves to restrict them as "fucken red commie traitors".


----------



## Diesel80 (2/10/15)

294! Holy crap. I knew it was bad but that is mental.

Just waiting now for the spin tsunami.


----------



## Mardoo (2/10/15)

Yes Airgead, in almost every state you can just walk in and buy however many guns and as much ammunition as you want. It's called freedom, according to some people.


----------



## seamad (2/10/15)

It's hard to understand the gun culture. One of my best mates has lived in Texas for the last 8 years and is still amazed by it. When looking to rent a house when first there before buying he was suprised that all the houses he looked at had secret gun rooms, filled with all sorts of weapons. The house he eventually rented had one and the owner offered to leave the weapons there and couldn't understand why my mate wanted them gone. The owner also left some storage boxes in the garage, mate found his 4 year old daughter with a loaded revolver she found in one of the boxes.
Eventually bought his own place in very affluent area. When it was apparent Obama was getting in for a second term, his seemingly intelligent next door neighbour got a bobcat in and dug up his backyard and buried 20,000 rounds of ammo in case Obama changed the gun laws. He did say that there is no road rage in Texas though.
Locally we have our own gun nut in the senate, David Leyenhjolm, who after the Lindt cafe seige said it wouldn't have happened if Aussies were allowed to carry concealed weapons. What a fucktard. He has also done a deal with the government to allow the Turkish Adler leverarm shotgun into the country, the importer being Bob Katters son in law. Hopefully with the leadership change it's revoked or at least the classification changed so it's hard to get one.


----------



## Airgead (2/10/15)

Mardoo said:


> Yes Airgead, in almost every state you can just walk in and buy however many guns and as much ammunition as you want. It's called freedom, according to some people.


Ahhh... freedoms.

This is going to get a bit philosophical for a Friday.... but if you look at Isaiah Berlin;s concept of the two freedoms, Thre are two kinds if freedom - the freedom to - I have the right to... bear arms, have absolute freedom of speech and so on, and freedom from - I have the right to walk down the street without being shot at/abused/vilified/whatever. So positive freedoms are individual in nature while negative freedoms are general societal in nature.

Negative freedoms often set limits on positive freedoms. We limit individual freedom for better collective freedom as a society. The big problem in the US is that their concept of freedom is almost entirely positive. they reject any limits in individual freedoms so they have this hyper individualist, every man for himself concept of what freedom is, rather than the more balanced view that the erst of the world has.Well the rest of the world outside David Leyenhjolm's head anyway.

So in the US the response to danger is not a collective response - better policing etc but an individual one - I need a gun to protect myself.

If the US wants to go down that path, so be it... but I really wish the idiots trying to push American style freedom on us would just shut the **** up.

I could trace all this right back to the ancient Greek city states and the early concept of citizenship (with both rights and responsibilities... guess which of those we have forgotten) but I'll get off my soapbox now....


----------



## yankinoz (2/10/15)

There are non-Islamic terrortists in the US, for example, the Oklahoma City bombers.

The gun lobby's argument after incidents like this one is that armed citizens would have cut down the shooter. More guns are the answer, they say.

But there many problems with re-creating the wild west. For one, I'm trying to imagine myself teaching a class of armed students: "I have your tests ready to hand back. Half of you failed."

Having said that, there are neighbourhoods where one does not want to be the one of the few citizens who are not armed. I never lived in one in the U.S., but I'm fairly sure the goal of the Natioal Rifle association is to convince the whole country that they do. It's a very powegrful lobby.


----------



## manticle (2/10/15)

Fools and communists all. There is no connection between having a gun and shooting someone with it.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

Bottom line is mass shootings account for a drop in the bucket in relation to actual firearms homicide in the US. About eleven thousand per year. By far and away the most deaths are the result of suicide, almost twenty two thousand. Why the outrage now? People are dying via firearms at the rate of give or take ninety two people per day. 
Obama, is full of shit. Honestly, he can sign off and mobilize the most powerful army on the planet to fight on multiple fronts on foreign shores, yet cant ban automatic weapons in his own country? 
Is that what the office of president is worth? 

My guess is this will last a few news cycles. There will be the typical hue and cry from the usual suspects, the retort or 'guns dont kill people', then it will be back to business as usual. 

This seventeenth century second amendment right to form militias and bear arms is simply ******* retarded and has about as much relevance in modern society as first century religion. 
Just so long as 'rights' aren't infringed upon, thats all that counts.


----------



## yankinoz (2/10/15)

A story circulating on US gun sites and the rightwing blgosphere is that gun-related crimes went up in Australia following Port Arthur and the buyback. They arrive at that conclusion by cherrypicking years and by not adjusting for population growth. To the contrary, the trend in per capita crimes was down.

The worst tragedy in the US is not school shootings, but accidental shootings. The number is not known with any precision, because the gun lobby got Congress to force the CDC to stop collecting the statistics, but the annual toll is in the thousands.

Some pro-gun people like to troll stories of deaths cause by cars, saying ban them, ha ha, as if one has anything to do with the other.

Or they go on about knives, as if the reach and killing potential of an AK-47 does not exceed that of a cleaver.


----------



## seamad (2/10/15)

Interesting article on the 2nd:

Many are startled to learn that the U.S. Supreme Court didn’t rule that the Second Amendment guarantees an individual’s right to own a gun until 2008, when _District of Columbia v. Heller _struck down the capital’s law effectively banning handguns in the home. In fact, every other time the court had ruled previously, it had ruled otherwise. Why such a head-snapping turnaround? Don’t look for answers in dusty law books or the arcane reaches of theory.

Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/05/nra-guns-second-amendment-106856#ixzz3nMvl9eT6


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/10/15)

It's insane how many mass shootings happen over there and even more insane is the standard response. That if more people were allowed to carry guns to protect themselves, these massacres would be less likely to occur.

That being said, I reckon if I lived over there, I would own a gun. To protect myself............. :blink:


----------



## SBOB (2/10/15)

Don't try and apply logic to gun laws and gun culture in the US.. the two seem to be mutually exclusive


----------



## pcmfisher (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Bottom line is mass shootings account for a drop in the bucket in relation to actual firearms homicide in the US. About eleven thousand per year. By far and away the most deaths are the result of suicide, almost twenty two thousand. Why the outrage now? People are dying via firearms at the rate of give or take ninety two people per day.
> Obama, is full of shit. Honestly, he can sign off and mobilize the most powerful army on the planet to fight on multiple fronts on foreign shores, yet cant ban automatic weapons in his own country?
> Is that what the office of president is worth?
> 
> ...


All this is correct. You beat me to it.
Obama is full of shit.
Nothing will change.

I am surprised he has lasted as long as he has. Remaining vertical that is.
If he did try and make a change someone would take him out.


----------



## jyo (2/10/15)

Tragic news. I have no idea what sort of cultural shift it will take to change people's obsession with guns in the US.
In a country where roughly 40% of the population believe that the earth is less than 10,000 years old, I hold little hope that we'll be seeing any logical or rational moves to limiting gun access to civilians.


----------



## SBOB (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Obama, is full of shit. Honestly, he can sign off and mobilize the most powerful army on the planet to fight on multiple fronts on foreign shores, yet cant ban automatic weapons in his own country?
> Is that what the office of president is worth?


thats because both sides of the house agree to drop bombs, but try and do something controversial like gun law reform and watch the Republicans loose their minds


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

jyo said:


> Tragic news. I have no idea what sort of cultural shift it will take to change people's obsession with guns in the US.
> In a country where roughly 40% of the population believe that the earth is less than 10,000 years old, I hold little hope that we'll be seeing any logical or rational moves to limiting gun access to civilians.


Roughly 40% of the Australian cabinet believe that the Earth is less than 10,000 years old as well.


----------



## Diesel80 (2/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Roughly 40% of the Australian cabinet believe that the Earth is less than 10,000 years old as well.


Bloody misogynists!

Cheers
D80


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Roughly 40% of the Australian cabinet believe that the Earth is less than 10,000 years old as well.


What margin of error does 'roughly' allow for?

Our 27th prime minister was an left leaning atheist with a vagina elected unopposed by her peers. 

Try running for office in the US with those credentials and see how far you get.


----------



## sponge (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Try running for office in the US with those credentials and see how far you get.


We'll wait and see if Trump gets in..


----------



## Eagleburger (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> What margin of error does 'roughly' allow for?
> 
> Our 27th prime minister was an left leaning atheist with a vagina elected unopposed by her peers.
> 
> Try running for office in the US with those credentials and see how far you get.


God bless democracy.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> What margin of error does 'roughly' allow for?
> 
> Our 27th prime minister was an left leaning atheist with a vagina elected unopposed by her peers.
> 
> Try running for office in the US with those credentials and see how far you get.


Obama is a left leaning atheist, not sure about his sexual organ, but I think Putin is about to give him a bigger headache than what the gun lobby is, waste of time talking about the shootings on a campus, it is now part of the way of life in America.
Obama has got to be one of the weakest presidents USA haS ever had, I doubt very much he will do anything now either, standing up to the Russians and getting the middle east sorted, or staring down the gun lobby, he has less than 18 months left in office so he will do what he always has done and hope that things will just go away.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

Eagleburger said:


> God bless democracy.


And caucus ballots. Followed by leadership spills. Then federal elections.


----------



## DU99 (2/10/15)

Is it a Status thing now.not a _Constitution one.Let someone go into congress with automatic weapon pop a few off.see what happen's..Like a knee jerk reaction locking the pilots door,what happened there.WAKE UP America..._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country

then this grap
http://americangunfacts.com/

end of my 2 Cents


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> And caucus ballots. Followed by leadership spills. Then federal elections.


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> *Obama is a left leaning atheist,* not sure about his sexual organ, but I think Putin is about to give him a bigger headache than what the gun lobby is, waste of time talking about the shootings on a campus, it is now part of the way of life in America.
> Obama has got to be one of the weakest presidents USA haS ever had, I doubt very much he will do anything now either, standing up to the Russians and getting the middle east sorted, or staring down the gun lobby, he has less than 18 months left in office so he will do what he always has done and hope that things will just go away.


Then he's the worst kind of atheist. Virtually every speech I've cringed through he pesters god to bless his country. He publicly identifies as a Protestant Christian. I think he's actually more right than people thing, or at least has become throughout his term. This is the US, how could you not?
Putin an ex - KGB thug who specialized in counter intelligence and seemingly couldn't give a **** who likes him. Obama is a rock star president who knows how to read a speech from a teleprompter make it sound like a Grammy winning performance. He'll be more a migraine than headache. 


A forced smile if ever there was one.

Putin must be thinking 'I could hip toss this motherfucker in a hot second'.


----------



## Exile (2/10/15)

seamad said:


> Interesting article on the 2nd:
> 
> Many are startled to learn that the U.S. Supreme Court didn’t rule that the Second Amendment guarantees an individual’s right to own a gun until 2008, when _District of Columbia v. Heller _struck down the capital’s law effectively banning handguns in the home. In fact, every other time the court had ruled previously, it had ruled otherwise. Why such a head-snapping turnaround? Don’t look for answers in dusty law books or the arcane reaches of theory.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/05/nra-guns-second-amendment-106856#ixzz3nMvl9eT6





Problem is the Second Amendment was written when they had flintlock guns etc. 
Different story now days


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/10/15)

The topic of gun control is just political fodder. Never gonna happen. It can't happen.
They've given estimates of over 750,000,000 guns sitting in the hands of US residence and another 500,000,000 guns in the hands of the cartel in Mexico ready to come over.. 
When they do gun polls to find out how many guns there are, they suspect that 25% of those who say they "don't" actually "do" and the ones who say "1" gun may actually have "many". That stuff is pretty secretive over there and one's not likely to spill the beans to some random on the phone.
A gun "collection" wouldn't go down very well either. I'm pretty sure the government wouldn't want to open that can of worms as civil unrest would quickly arise and they wouldn't have enough bodies to throw at it.

American culture is very different than here. 

I'm happy to walk down the road here in Sydney with little chance of a personal violation, however, when in the states, I never leave home without my Sig P320.
You have to realise that the tipping point has been passed in the US. there is no going back.


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

Wow is a Sig P320 any good on feral goats? You wouldn't believe the price of farmed goat meat and my curry gland is throbbing for some goat sustenance.


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Wow is a Sig P320 any good on feral goats? You wouldn't believe the price of farmed goat meat and my curry gland is throbbing for some goat sustenance.


If ya got close enough? Goat is the best.. I make Mexican smoked goat tacos and the family smashes it. Last lot was 10 people, 2 full hind legs, 30 minutes it was GONE.. But yeah, it was $60.
If you can get a license for a rifle, a .240 makes a great goat gun. Good accuracy but doesn't travel to hell and back, offering a bit of safety.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/15)

Well Obama isn't going to come out and declare himself an atheist, but at least he doesn't say as other presidents have done,"Last night I spoke to god" he tries to come across as tough but he is just a straw man.


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well Obama isn't going to come out and declare himself an atheist, but at least he doesn't say as other presidents have done,"Last night I spoke to god" he tries to come across as tough but he is just a straw man.


All US presidents are straw men. They have to get permission to wipe their asses mate. No one person wields ultimate power.
They can however start a war and sometimes I think they get bored and bring out their own guns.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Australia doesnt have a gun problem, and hopefully, we never will

Personally I dont see the need for Joe Average to have a gun, but nothing wrong with owning them for sporting purposes and animal control

I had a bit of a think about all the people I have meet over the years and not that many own guns, purely because there is no point, unless you have a reason or purpose and that is something I dont have a problem with

Our laws are very different here. The Police take a very tough stand against those who are not licensed, to the point you are looking at jail time. And that is a good thing. 

We are lucky than gun related incidences here are few and far between, lot to do with our society in general, lot to do with the way are laws are structered.

Even our Police forces dont go around shooting people like they do in the USA. If a Police officer here fires a weapon all hell breaks loose. And that is a good thing


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-02/gun-laws-chart-barack-obama/6822342


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/10/15)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-02/police-operation-underway-at-parramatta-sydney/6824320

Apparently no place is immune


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Pretty rare thing to happen. But you are right. No place is immune


----------



## goomboogo (2/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Obama is a left leaning atheist,


What's your evidentiary source for this claim? In order for something to be true requires more than someone just saying it is the case. Do you have any more outrageous claims without supporting evidence? The next thing, you will be trying to tell us that there is a fundamental difference between the Liberal and Labor parties.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

goomboogo said:


> What's your evidentiary source for this claim? In order for something to be true requires more than someone just saying it is the case. Do you have any more outrageous claims without supporting evidence? The next thing, you will be trying to tell us that there is a fundamental difference between the Liberal and Labor parties.



WEAL has all his evidence in the Goodbye Bronwyn thread


----------



## goomboogo (2/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WEAL has all his evidence in the Goodbye Bronwyn thread


The thread that has more myth than the Old Testament.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

NEVER

All based on internet facts


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> internet facts


Now that's an oxymoron


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


Do you get a free politician with that steak knife?


----------



## Tex N Oz (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Do you get a free politician with that steak knife?


Nah.. I think you only get a holder with a full set.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Luckily you can get a Liberal or Labour knife set here . Now thats democracy


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well Obama isn't going to come out and declare himself an atheist, but at least he doesn't say as other presidents have done,"Last night I spoke to god" he tries to come across as tough but he is just a straw man.


That reminds me of an amusing quote from "Letter to a Christian Nation". 

“*The president of the United States has claimed, on more than one occasion, to be in dialogue with God. If he said that he was talking to God through his hairdryer, this would precipitate a national emergency. I fail to see how the addition of a hairdryer makes the claim more ridiculous or offensive.”*


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/15)

Isnt the President of the United States actually God....according to Americans...?


----------



## glenwal (2/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Do you get a free politician with that steak knife?


Comes with a free Australian prime minister of the moment - collect them all.


----------



## Weizguy (3/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is something seriously wrong with that amount of shooting.
> 
> How can anyone even try to justify it


Population cull. Kill all the gun hoarders (or religious fanatics, anti-abortion extremists, or just the violent rednecks)

Or preferably no-one... Not sure I should be making a joke of this, but that's the Australian way, is it not?


----------



## Weizguy (3/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Then he's the worst kind of atheist. Virtually every speech I've cringed through he pesters god to bless his country. He publicly identifies as a Protestant Christian. I think he's actually more right than people thing, or at least has become throughout his term. This is the US, how could you not?
> Putin an ex - KGB thug who specialized in counter intelligence and seemingly couldn't give a **** who likes him. Obama is a rock star president who knows how to read a speech from a teleprompter make it sound like a Grammy winning performance. He'll be more a migraine than headache.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the impression that at least a few of you think that this photo is of two guys with a huge knob in their hand.
You may be right, but is this not running off-topic?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/15)

goomboogo said:


> What's your evidentiary source for this claim? In order for something to be true requires more than someone just saying it is the case. Do you have any more outrageous claims without supporting evidence? The next thing, you will be trying to tell us that there is a fundamental difference between the Liberal and Labor parties.


Well Obama more than once has admitted to being a socialist, as for an atheist that is something where one has to draw their own conclusions from the facts provided, Obama had never been a church member until he put his plans into the long game of getting somewhere in politics, then he joined a church group, before that he had never even gone to church, even the Reverend of the church he belonged to admitted he wasn't a church person and when asked if Obama was a Christian he said he didn't know.

So the ploy of being a Christian was a means to an end, much like the Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian and go through holy orders in their ultimate goal to sodomize young boys. Obama was never going to run for Presidency on an atheist ticket, he would have fallen at the first fence.


----------



## goomboogo (3/10/15)

I was referring more to the atheist part more than the socialist part. But on the socialist claim, my interpretation is Obama wouldn't know what socialism is, let alone be an advocate for the concept. I don't discount your supposition regarding his relationship with religion. However, it is only supposition and there is no way we can claim he is an atheist based on available evidence. If finding religion was merely part of a bigger political goal, this would be the action of a person more individualist than socialist.

I can really see Obama's religious affiliations being more about political pragmatism than genuine faith. If he is prepared to carry on such a charade then he doesn't possess the integrity to uphold a true socialist ideal.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/15)

Even socialists and communist as they get higher up the chain give away the ideals they were brought up to believe in, the last 2 premiers of China are worth billions, and then there is Putin, they are all in it for an individual goal.

And the fundamental difference between the labor party and the liberal party, liberals can stop the boats.


----------



## seamad (3/10/15)

must be hard to be an abbottite.





wide eyed and legless said:


> And the fundamental difference between the labor party and the liberal party, liberals can stop the boats.


The federal government's claim that it "stopped the boats" has been called into doubt by analysis showing asylum seeker arrivals slowed dramatically after the former Labor government toughened its border stance, suggesting the Coalition "vastly overrated" its contribution.
The analysis, by former Immigration Department chief John Menadue and Australian National University migration expert Peter Hughes, shows the drop-off began immediately after former Prime Minister Kevin Rudd announced in mid 2013 that asylum seekers who arrived on unauthorised boats would never be resettled in Australia.


----------



## goomboogo (3/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Even socialists and communist as they get higher up the chain give away the ideals they were brought up to believe in, the last 2 premiers of China are worth billions, and then there is Putin, they are all in it for an individual goal.
> 
> And the fundamental difference between the labor party and the liberal party, liberals can stop the boats.


Do you realise that I'm mostly agreeing with you regarding Obama and religion? I'm just not prepared to claim it as irrefutable fact.

Putin and Chinese Premiers have nothing to with the mechanics of any social philosophy. A person eschewing particular ideals or not holding those views in the first place has no effect on the tenets of any theoretical social system. Russia and China have nothing to do with any of the range of socialist possibilities. This is the reason why the 'Obama is a socialist' claim is less than spurious.

The last line of your post is nothing more than a straw man.


----------



## manticle (3/10/15)

The bronwyn bishop thread veered widely through an array of topics but was at least mostly about Australian political/sociopolitical issues.
This thread is supposed to be about a recent school shooting in the USA. While some topic divergence is interesting and inevitable, please try and remain somewhat faithful to the intention of the OP and steer clear of too much he said/she said/labor vs LNP that is present in the other thread.

Yes this is an official request to stay mildly on topic.
Cheers.


----------



## goomboogo (3/10/15)

Manticle, that's fair enough. The power of the American gun lobby is something those outside of the USA find difficult to comprehend. Yet, here we are saying the PUSA should just do something about it.


----------



## seamad (3/10/15)

What chance has Obama of changing gun laws with nuts like these ? I wonder what % of the US population believe the Federal Govt is out to get them, and are armed accordingly.

As the sheriff in Douglas County, Oregon, John Hanlin was front and center following Thursday's shooting at Umpqua Community College.
Two years ago, Hanlin was one of hundreds of sheriffs around the country to vow to stand against new gun control legislation. In a January 15, 2013, letter to Vice President Joe Biden, he wrote, "Gun control is NOT the answer to preventing heinous crimes like school shootings."
The sheriff also warned the vice president that “any federal regulation enacted by Congress or by executive order of the president offending the constitutional rights of my citizens shall not be enforced by me or by my deputies, nor will I permit the enforcement of any unconstitutional regulations or orders by federal officers within the borders of Douglas Country Oregon.”
Three days before that letter was released, Mr. Hanlin shared a link on his personal Facebook page to a YouTube video, which suggested that the shootings at Sandy Hook — and the attacks of Sept. 11, 2001 — might have been staged by the federal government to provide a pretext for “disarming the public” through gun control legislation. In a comment imploring his Facebook friends to watch that video, whose producer claims that the parents of children “allegedly shot” at Sandy Hook were actors, the sheriff wrote, “This makes me wonder who we can trust anymore.”


----------



## manticle (3/10/15)

Up there with the conspiracy theories about port arthur massacre being staged by AU government and CIA spooks.

Some numbers, yake them or leave them but mostly unsurprising to me.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/18/11-essential-facts-about-guns-and-mass-shootings-in-the-united-states/


----------



## jlm (3/10/15)

Jim Jefferies on US gun laws (NSFW because of the swears)........Makes some very good points. The whole thing is worth looking up.

As someone who enjoys a bit of hunting, I think our laws are about spot on. There's nothing stopping me getting the appropriate rifle to shoot anything from a rabbit (love my CZ.17) to the biggest stag on this island. 

If sitting on a bench rest and shooting groups all day is your thing, there's nothing stopping you doing that either, with either a rifle or a handgun.

Just a few checks and balances along the way. I always raise my eyebrows a tad when I hear our gun laws are restricting my freedom.

And OT......you mainland residents are getting gouged on goat meat. I picked up a whole carcass of boer capretto for $120. Crossbred carcass' are available most weekends here in Lonny at around $100.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/15)

Our gun laws in no way, shape or from restrict our freedom, and I cant see how people make that link


----------



## jlm (3/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Our gun laws in no way, shape or from restrict our freedom, and I cant see how people make that link


Senator Leyonjhelm (spelling?) would like a word with you.

The one thing that dicks like him who take the "more guns would've stopped that shooting" approach seem to assume is that everyone out there is willing to take a shot at a fellow human. Not something I'd ever want to do. But libertarians like him must be endowed with some sort of dirty harry gene the rest of us don't have.


----------



## booargy (3/10/15)

I need a gun to protect me from the government, i need something with a range of 8km so I can take out that gunship shooting at me.


----------



## pcmfisher (3/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> So the ploy of being a Christian was a means to an end, much like the Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian and go through holy orders in their ultimate goal to sodomize young boys.


Those priests that are choc'o'block up young boys are still very much Christians, even if you claim they are not.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/10/15)

pcmfisher said:


> Those priests that are choc'o'block up young boys are still very much Christians, even if you claim they are not.


Then show me where I claimed they were not.


----------



## welly2 (4/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Then show me where I claimed they were not.


Here



> So the ploy of being a Christian was a means to an end, much like the Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian and go through holy orders in their ultimate goal to sodomize young boys


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/10/15)

QUOTE:- much like Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian........

Doesn't read to me that I am claiming they are not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/10/15)

welly2 said:


> Here


----------



## welly2 (4/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> QUOTE:- much like Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian........
> 
> Doesn't read to me that I am claiming they are not.


It was your implication. Stop playing word games. 



> much like the Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian


sounds very much like you are claiming them not to be. If you weren't claiming them not to be Christian, then what were you insinuating by "who claim to be Christian"?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> QUOTE:- much like Catholic Priests, who claim to be Christian........
> 
> Doesn't read to me that I am claiming they are not.


Yes, but you wrote it 

Your good WEAL


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/10/15)

Not a word game look up the definition of claim.

claim verb (SAY)
B2 [T] to say that something is ​true or is a ​fact, ​although you cannot ​prove it and other ​people might not ​believe it:
If I wanted to put that sentence in the context you would like then I would have wrote:- 'Catholic Priests who claim to be Christian but they are not' but I didn't write that


----------



## welly2 (4/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not a word game look up the definition of claim.
> claim verb (SAY)
> B2 [T] to say that something is ​true or is a ​fact, ​although you cannot ​prove it and other ​people might not ​believe it:
> If I wanted to put that sentence in the context you would like then I would have wrote:- 'Catholic Priests who claim to be Christian but they are not' but I didn't write that


So what were you implying by "who claim to be Christian"? Catholic priests who claim to be Christian, but...?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/10/15)

Oh..your very good WEAL B)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/10/15)

welly2 said:


> So what were you implying by "who claim to be Christian"? Catholic priests who claim to be Christian, but...?


I need the patience of Job.

I would say that a catholic priest would claim to be a Christian, not Muslim, not Hindu, not Buddhist or any other religion.


----------



## welly2 (4/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I need the patience of Job.
> 
> I would say that a catholic priest would claim to be a Christian, not Muslim, not Hindu, not Buddhist or any other religion.


----------

